# WHAT is a Third Instar Tarantula?



## Jared781 (Jan 7, 2012)

and what does it mean?????

is it a disability!?


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 7, 2012)

3rd instar means that it has molted 3 times....every time one molts its a instar.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 7, 2012)

I think it means that's the intermediate molt it is living in. Example: it molted twice and is now 3i. I think I got that right.

---------- Post added 01-07-2012 at 05:14 PM ----------

I think people debate whether or not the first "molt" is actually a molt. When they emerge from their eggs may or may not be considered a molt. Some say yes and some say no, mostly because the tarantula did not create the egg "shell" so it's technically not molting an old exoskeleton but emerging from a egg "shell". Again, this is debated and I am a newbie. 

I'm not sure if it's the amount of molts or as I said the intermediate time between the last molt and the next pre-molt. Hopefully someone will chime in and correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## jayefbe (Jan 7, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> 3rd instar means that it has molted 3 times....every time one molts its a instar.


I believe this is right. Eggs --> Eggs with legs emerge --> molts into first instar --> molts into second instar (begin to feed for most species) --> and so on...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 7, 2012)

yep yep...and 1st instar doesnt look much different from a egg with legs....more normal coloring...a hair more T like...then 2nd instar they look like slings, and start eating....atleast most. 





jayefbe said:


> I believe this is right. Eggs --> Eggs with legs emerge --> molts into first instar --> molts into second instar (begin to feed for most species) --> and so on...


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 7, 2012)

Do new worlds only begin feeding at 2nd? Many aussie sp will begin feeding as eggs with legs and consuming siblings


----------



## Jared781 (Jan 7, 2012)

thanks peeps!


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 8, 2012)

i know that alot of slings will eat at 2nd instar...L. violaceopes definitely will...as far as feeding while they are eggs with legs, thats wierd. i have never heard of that...you would think they wouldnt want or need to, because they dont need it yet...





Hornets inverts said:


> Do new worlds only begin feeding at 2nd? Many aussie sp will begin feeding as eggs with legs and consuming siblings


----------



## Hobo (Jan 8, 2012)

Hornets inverts said:


> Do new worlds only begin feeding at 2nd? Many aussie sp will begin feeding as eggs with legs and consuming siblings


There are a few species that won't begin active predation/hunting until 3rd instar, but most begin at 2nd. I can confirm that cannibalism can begin as early as the post embyo stage; I've seen them latch on to unhatched siblings and suck on 'em.


----------



## Hornets inverts (Jan 8, 2012)

Hobo said:


> There are a few species that won't begin active predation/hunting until 3rd instar, but most begin at 2nd. I can confirm that cannibalism can begin as early as the post embyo stage; I've seen them latch on to unhatched siblings and suck on 'em.


I've seen it in a few sacs, i'm guessing this would be a species related thing? Or would it possibly be environmental?


----------



## Anonymity82 (Jan 8, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> yep yep...and 1st instar doesnt look much different from a egg with legs....more normal coloring...a hair more T like...then 2nd instar they look like slings, and start eating....atleast most.


Oh, I guess I got that wrong then. I thought it was more difficult than their exact molts. I'm pretty sure I read in the TKG that they found people disputed when the first actual molt took place.

---------- Post added 01-08-2012 at 12:26 PM ----------

Okay, just checked it out. "An instar is defined as the stage or state of development between molts (Rupert et al., 2003) or an intermolt stage in the development of an arthropod (Lincoln and Boxshall, 1987). Many biologists use instar to refer to the creature itself in a particular phase of development, e.g., "The second instar possesses the first setae... Because this first such exoskeleton cast off by the baby, this is the first molt. And, after the baby has cast off this first exuvium, it is in its 1st instar" (TKG).
What was disputed was the word "hatch" and not when the first instar occurred. Oops.

---------- Post added 01-08-2012 at 12:36 PM ----------




njnolan1 said:


> I think it means that's the intermediate molt it is living in. Example: it molted twice and is now 3i. I think I got that right.
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-07-2012 at 05:14 PM ----------
> 
> ...


I honestly remember reading that... I guess I didn't. Sorry all.


----------

